# Dead Space: Kamera und Steuerung



## XEP-624 (24. Oktober 2009)

Hab mir heute Dead Space zugelegt und gleich mal reingespielt. Was mir aber sofort unangenehm aufgefallen ist, ist die miserable Kameraperspektive sowie die Steuerung, die so unglaublich träge ist, dass sie fast den ganzen Spielspaß verdirbt. 

 Soll das so? oder ist irgendwas falsch eingestellt

 P.S. Spiele natürlich  mit Maus und Tastatur.


----------



## Kandinata (24. Oktober 2009)

XEP-624 schrieb:


> Hab mir heute Dead Space zugelegt und gleich mal reingespielt. Was mir aber sofort unangenehm aufgefallen ist, ist die miserable Kameraperspektive sowie die Steuerung, die so unglaublich träge ist, dass sie fast den ganzen Spielspaß verdirbt.
> 
> Soll das so? oder ist irgendwas falsch eingestellt
> 
> P.S. Spiele natürlich  mit Maus und Tastatur.


 Die Kamera ist richtig eingestellt, und auch wenn sie Anfangs gewöhnungsbedürftig ist wird man sehr schnell damit klarkommen.
 Die Steuerung hingegen ist eine andere Geschichte, ich persönlich fand sie nur einen Tick zu träge und kam ansonsten recht gut damit zurecht... aber im Gegensatz zur sonstigen Masse an Shooterspielern ist meine Maussensivity nicht jenseits von gut und böse und ich bin "langsame" Bewegungen gewohnt 

 Stell einfach in den Optionen die Sensivity auf Maximum und man sollte einen Speed haben an den man sich gewöhnen kann.


----------



## XEP-624 (24. Oktober 2009)

das hilft schonmal. Habe aber immernoch das gefühl, dass die maus total "hinterher zieht.."


----------



## HanFred (24. Oktober 2009)

VSYNC im spielenü unbedingt ausschalten.
 1. ist es kein echtes VSYNC
 2. beeinflusst die option die steuerung negativ
 3. steigen die ladezeiten exorbitant an mit der optionen - ohne sie hatte ich praktisch gar keine mehr.


----------



## bumi (24. Oktober 2009)

Falls dir die Maus selbst ohne Vsync noch immer zu träge ist, kannst du die Sensivity auch in der .ini Datei noch verändern. Das hab ich auch gemacht - im Menü ist die Maus dann zwar fast zu schnell, aber fürs Spiel perfekt


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2009)

auch im optimalfall ist es ein wenig "träge", aber das macht mit den reiz des spiels aus, dass man NICHT wie einem egoshooter sich innerhalb von 1/100 sek um 180grad drehen UND dann noch exakt an der stelle mit den fadenkreuz landen kann... bei DS dreht man sich wie in echt "verzweifelt", um sein ziel zu finden


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass die Trägheit der Steuerung (zum Teil) absichtlich ist. Ich glaube auch, dass das Spiel zu einfach wäre, wenn man jeden Gegner in Sekundenbruchteilen 100%ig exakt anvisieren könnte. Ein Monster hinter einem soll Panik erzeugen und das ist dem Spiel sehr gut gelungen. Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist: Die Trägheit wird stärker, wenn man direkt vor einer Wand steht. Vielleicht bilde ich mir das auch nur ein, keine Ahnung.

 Für mich hat das Spiel allerdings andere Schwächen ... spielerisch und storytechnisch ist es durchaus gut ... nicht sehr gut und schon gar nicht perfekt, aber es macht Spaß und wird nie zu schwer oder zu leicht und man hat (fast) immer vor Augen, was als nächstes zutun ist. 

 Was mich aber wirklich stört, ist die Tatsache, dass man ausschließlich Munition für die Waffen findet, die man bei sich trägt. Somit fällt die Idee, Waffe A mit wenig Munition im Schrank zu lassen und mit Waffe B zu kämpfen, bis man wieder genug Munition für Waffe A hat, vollständig weg.

 Auch das HUD gefällt mir nicht, da hat mir das PDA in Doom 3 besser gefallen. Generell ist das Spiel für mich irgendwie ein Mix aus Doom 3 und Bioshock, mit einem Hauch von Event Horizon ... hab's gerne durchgespielt, aber ein zweites Mal muss nicht sein.

 Dafür hat das Spiel allerdings einige echt gelungene Schockeffekte, die vor allem beim ersten Mal für Panik sorgen. Aber ähnlich wie in Doom 3 werden die normalen Monster irgendwann sehr berechenbar und sind leicht auszuschalten, wenn man weiß, wie und wo man sie wie oft treffen muss. Mit ner direkteren Maussteuerung würde das Ganze nochmal deutlich leichter werden.


----------



## bumi (25. Oktober 2009)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Was mich aber wirklich stört, ist die Tatsache, dass man ausschließlich Munition für die Waffen findet, die man bei sich trägt. Somit fällt die Idee, Waffe A mit wenig Munition im Schrank zu lassen und mit Waffe B zu kämpfen, bis man wieder genug Munition für Waffe A hat, vollständig weg.


  Damit hatte ich keine Probleme, da ich immer nur mit den Waffen rumlaufe die ich auch interessant finde. Das heisst, ich kaufe mir gar nicht alle um sie dann im Schrank zu deponieren, sondern hab mir wirklich nur 4 besorgt und mit denen Kämpfe ich auch. Daher find ich das gar nicht schlecht, nur Munition für diese Waffen zu finden.
  In einem zweiten Durchlauf werde ich mich dann auf die Waffen konzentrieren, die ich noch nicht ausprobiert hab   



> Auch das HUD gefällt mir nicht, da hat mir das PDA in Doom 3 besser gefallen. Generell ist das Spiel für mich irgendwie ein Mix aus Doom 3 und Bioshock, mit einem Hauch von Event Horizon ... hab's gerne durchgespielt, aber ein zweites Mal muss nicht sein.


  Ich fand das HUD wirklich sehr gelungen und erfrischend. Das Inventar und Nachrichten in Form von Hologrammen direkt vor den Protagonisten projizieren find ich eine sehr coole Idee, welche vor allem nicht so aufgesetzt wirkt wie ein herkömmliches HUD. Eine klassische Anzeige von Munition und Lebensenergie usw. ist von nun an irgendwie nicht mehr denkbar bei dieser Art von Spiel. Jeder künftige SciFi-third-Person-Shooter (welch ein Wort) wird sich in meinen Augen am Design von Dead Space messen müssen. Das Spiel hat keine Längen, keine wirklichen spielerischen Schwächen, die Grafik ist super, der Sound klasse und die Atmosphäre bedrohlich genug, dass ich auch beim x-ten Monster noch erschrecke welches plötzlich irgendwo auftaucht   



> Dafür hat das Spiel allerdings einige echt gelungene Schockeffekte, die vor allem beim ersten Mal für Panik sorgen. Aber ähnlich wie in Doom 3 werden die normalen Monster irgendwann sehr berechenbar und sind leicht auszuschalten, wenn man weiß, wie und wo man sie wie oft treffen muss. Mit ner direkteren Maussteuerung würde das Ganze nochmal deutlich leichter werden.


  Natürlich nutzt sich der eine oder andere Schockeffekt im Laufe des Spiels ab, aber das ist wohl bei jedem Spiel dieser Sorte so. Egal ob Alien versus Predator, Doom 3 oder eben Dead Space - es wird niemals möglich sein, so viele verschiedene Schocker zu kreieren, dass man sich bis zum Ende des Spiels (sprich rund 10 Stunden) immer wieder erschreckt.
  Ich empfand Dead Space jedoch als Paradebeispiel des Genres. Ich für meinen Teil gerate jedenfalls immer wieder leicht in Panik wenn ich in einem Raum bin und auf einmal auf 5 Gegner treffe, die Grösser und schneller sind als ich ^^ .. ganz zu schweigen von den mächtigen Bossmonstern oder den Abschnitten im luftleeren Raum.

  Dead Space war in meinen Augen der Überraschungshit 2008 und ich hege die starke Hoffnung, dass der Nachfolger diesbezüglich lückenlos anknüpfen kann. Es muss nicht einmal besser werden, es reicht bereits, wenn das Niveau des ersten Teils gehalten werden kann


----------



## XEP-624 (25. Oktober 2009)

Das mit dem VSYNC war nen guter tipp: Was die Maus angeht: von der Geschwindigkeit gehts, die ist nud so schreklich ungenau! Im Menü ist es zwar nicht so wichtig, aber gerade da kommt mir immer das kalte kotzen...


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Oktober 2009)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass die Trägheit der Steuerung (zum Teil) absichtlich ist. Ich glaube auch, dass das Spiel zu einfach wäre, wenn man jeden Gegner in Sekundenbruchteilen 100%ig exakt anvisieren könnte. Ein Monster hinter einem soll Panik erzeugen und das ist dem Spiel sehr gut gelungen. Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist: Die Trägheit wird stärker, wenn man direkt vor einer Wand steht. Vielleicht bilde ich mir das auch nur ein, keine Ahnung.


 möglicherweise ist das auch ein überbleibsel der Konsolenportierung, denn auf meiner 360 ist die Steuerung und das drehen der Kamera auch "träge". Der Typ hat halt ne recht schwere Rüstung an, blitzschnelle Reflexe wie in Counterstrike wären da halt auch unrealistisch, stimmt schon


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. Oktober 2009)

ich denke aber das du dich daran noch gewöhnen wirst.
 mir hat die steuerung am anfang auch überhaupt nicht gepasst aber je länger du zeit mit dem spiel verbringst desto besser wird dein gefühl dafür werden.
 ich hatte mich glaub ich so nach 3 spielstunden komplett dran gewöhnt. ab da hats bei mir dann richtig spass gemacht.
 is auch meiner meinung nach ein tolles spiel, das nur kleiner schwächen hat, den spieler aber richtig mitreißt.


----------

